# This snake was just outside our backdoor



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2021)

We have lots of these on our farm. They are harmless, and usually docile enough to pick up even. BUT, 3 days ago I walked out front door and right on the front porch 2 ft. away from me was a 4 ft. Copper Head. They are poisonous. I shot it with a 22 rifle in the back end, so it was able to wriggle off...no pic.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 22, 2021)

I like and respect snakes.  Like all other organisms in nature, they have a job to do.

But I have to admit, I'd probably would have dispatched that Copper Head, then dealt with the guilt later.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Crossing Paco Dennis, off my list of members I wanted to visit.


----------



## John cycling (Jun 22, 2021)

My Mom grew up in SW Arkansas.  They were poor and grew all their food.
One of her chores was to bring in wood from the wood pile, so one time she brought 
in the firewood, and out crawled a copperhead snake!  She was always terrified of snakes -
with good reason.  The garter snake I brought home to show her at age 5 didn't help, nor did the 
rubber snake that I mistakenly tantalized her with in high school and got into huge trouble for doing.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> 3 days ago I walked out front door and right on the front porch 2 ft. away from me was a 4 ft. Copper Head





*OHHHHHHH...........NOOOOOOOO!!!*

I hate snakes!

They (any) totally creep me out

Nothing describing them is redeeming
Even how they move.....'slither'

Gimmee a big cat, wolf or bear any day


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

I would have dropped dead on the spot the snake wouldn't even have have had to use its venom to take me down.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I would have dropped dead on the spot the snake wouldn't even have have had to use its venom to take me down.


Ruth, you and I would be hiding behind Gary O', you peering from around one side of him, and me the other! LOL!


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 22, 2021)

We have a lot of copperheads in North Jersey, but you can smell them.  Fortunately one doesn't see one too often.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> We have a lot of copperheads in North Jersey, but you can smell them.  Fortunately one doesn't see one too often.


@Lewkat after reading your post about smelling them I may change my answer to a recent post by @Mr. Ed  about what you consider the most important sense. I said sight, I'm rethinking that to smell. lol


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Ruth, you and I would be hiding behind Gary O', you peering from around one side of him, and me the other! LOL!


You'd have to find me first


----------



## HarryHawk (Jun 22, 2021)

What scares me the most are rodents like mice and rats.  They damage property and carry disease and pests like fleas and ticks.  A major benefit of snakes is they are rodent killing machines, that is what they are designed to do.

Snakes are not aggressive by nature, however I will say they can bite when they feel threatened.  GIven a choice, they prefer to avoid you.  I can understand people wanting to control poisonous snakes if they have small children or pets.  However it makes no sense to kill any and every snake people encountered.   Leave them alone and they will leave you alone, and provide a valuable service of doing a great job of pest removal.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> You'd have to find me first


Gary, Ruth and I would have such a hold of your coattail, there'd be no shaking us! ROFLMAO!

We three would be one!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

This was slithering out of my Daughters' Pool.....


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


> Gary, Ruth and I would have such a hold of your coattail, there'd be no shaking us! ROFLMAO!
> 
> We three would be one!


How well can you guys climb trees?

I'm so glad I don't live in snake country

Not even garters at our cabin property
Just bears and such


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2021)

HarryHawk said:


> Snakes are not aggressive by nature, however I will say they can bite when they feel threatened


They don't have to bite me to get me to scream like a little gurl


----------



## jerry old (Jun 22, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> We have a lot of copperheads in North Jersey, but you can smell them.  Fortunately one doesn't see one too often.


Explain me?
Smell Copper Heads, I've encountered them in clear spaces, never in their lair-they have a odor?

Kill all poisonous snakes-no prisoners.


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 22, 2021)

So far this  year we had  had  3 different  kinds of  snake appear to darn close to the house.

First one  Hubby & I believe  was  a rattlesnake.
It disappeared into hole of  foundation.  

Next snake meeting was TOO close  for comfort.
I was taking out  our  broken air condition ,, while hubby was down stairs  unpacking the new one.
As I turned from window with arms  full of AC unit, noticed  movement on window  sill.

In a very loud voice I informed him we had another  snake.
He gabbed the 410  to shoot it.
"Wait a minute  the snake is on the window."

Used a  digging tool to toss if off  onto lawn.
Haven't seen it  for awhile.

Last night after the rain was over,, took the pup out.
Been looking  for snakes .
What looked to be  piece of  grey  hose  was a harmless snake.

Was it the pied pipper that  cleared Ireland of snakes?


----------



## cdestroyer (Jun 22, 2021)

The Western rattlesnake is Montana's only poisonous snake. It has a triangular head, blunt nose, narrow neck, stout body and a tail that ends in a rattle.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

@Gary O'  I can climb like a monkey if I have to.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

@hollydolly  the only way I'd ever get in that pool again would be in a row boat.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly  the only way I'd ever get in that pool again would be in a row boat.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 22, 2021)

We have had 3 this year, all dead snakes are good snakes!!


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> How well can you guys climb trees?
> 
> I'm so glad I don't live in snake country
> 
> ...


LOL...rattlesnakes can climb trees...


----------



## JonDouglas (Jun 22, 2021)

John cycling said:


> My Mom grew up in SW Arkansas.  They were poor and grew all their food.
> One of her chores was to bring in wood from the wood pile, so one time she brought
> in the firewood, and out crawled a copperhead snake!  She was always terrified of snakes -
> with good reason.  The garter snake I brought home to show her at age 5 didn't help, nor did the
> rubber snake that I mistakenly tantalized her with in high school and got into huge trouble for doing.


I remember my mom being not pleased when I brought home a pocket full of baby garter snakes to show her.


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly  the only way I'd ever get in that pool again would be in a row boat.


All snakes are expert swimmers.  You think a snake can't get into a boat?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

@win231 well obviously the boat idea isn't going to work. lol


----------



## win231 (Jun 22, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @win231 well obviously the boat idea isn't going to work. lol


BTW, climbing a tree won't work, either.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 22, 2021)

Paco Dennis said:


> We have lots of these on our farm. They are harmless, and usually docile enough to pick up even. BUT, 3 days ago I walked out front door and right on the front porch 2 ft. away from me was a 4 ft. Copper Head. They are poisonous. I shot it with a 22 rifle in the back end, so it was able to wriggle off...no pic.


I'm sorry you had to shoot the copperhead, I hope you killed it so it didn't suffer.  I understand though, we have rattlesnakes here, if I find one in or near the house there's no guarantee that it will survive.   Under more favorable circumstances I will relocate rattle snakes, as they only want what I want:  rodent control.

Edit:  By the way @Paco Dennis, was that an Eastern Indigo snake in the picture?


----------



## Lewkat (Jun 22, 2021)

jerry old said:


> Explain me?
> Smell Copper Heads, I've encountered them in clear spaces, never in their lair-they have a odor?
> 
> Kill all poisonous snakes-no prisoners.


They smell a lot like cucumbers.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 22, 2021)

I belong to a forum called, What kind of snake is this? Educating forum and has shied me away from killing harmless snakes and relocating bad ones.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2021)

That was a Missouri Black Snake.  Being on a farm I have killed many animals with the 22. Each one...top priority-Quickest death. second-bleed out the animal 3rd-- keep it as clean as possible...4th glean as much meat as possible. We eat from farm raised hogs, goats, chickens, and rabbits...wild animals...deer, rabbit, and ground hog.  We have done 80% of the butchering and freezing.
  I relocated many racoons, even though the Conservation Dept. advises not to. Notice the wild animals are all vegetable garden/fruit tree raiders.  We have the occasional Copper Head and Cotton Mouth snakes that appear occasionally. If there within 20 yards of the house they are goners. We have 23 acres of snakes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 22, 2021)

win231 said:


> BTW, climbing a tree won't work, either.


@win231 I'm beginning to think we aren't safe anywhere. I'm definitely going to look under the covers tonight.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 22, 2021)

Opps....posted some stuff meant for another topic...sorry


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2021)

Gemma said:


> LOL...rattlesnakes can climb trees...


True.......but they have a more difficult time when a 12 gauge is impeding their climb


----------



## Gemma (Jun 22, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> True.......but they have a more difficult time when a 12 gauge is impeding their climb


Make sure you have one with you at all times then.


----------



## Don M. (Jun 22, 2021)

Luckily, I've only had One encounter with a Copperhead since we moved to the countryside years ago.  I had my workshop doors open while doing some yardwork, and when I went back in there I saw the snake under my tractor.  I grabbed a broom, and was able to coax it back out of the shop.  I tossed some sticks and rocks at it, and it slithered away.  We have a fair amount of Black snakes and Garter snakes, but I usually let them be...as they do a great job of keeping the mice under control.


----------



## win231 (Jun 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @win231 I'm beginning to think we aren't safe anywhere. I'm definitely going to look under the covers tonight.


People who live in rural or mountain areas are used to checking for animals that occasionally get into their houses.  They know they have to check their shoes before putting them on because scorpions like to hide in them.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> People who live in rural or mountain areas are used to checking for animals that occasionally get into their houses.  They know they have to check their shoes before putting them on because scorpions like to hide in them.


Yes, very true.   Also, a very good reason to NOT leave your undies laying on the floor...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2021)

win231 said:


> People who live in rural or mountain areas are used to checking for animals that occasionally get into their houses.  They know they have to check their shoes before putting them on because scorpions like to hide in them.


yes , like my daughter who has just returned to the UK after living for 10 years in the mountains of Spain.. she  had to keep her engine covered in her vans while she lived there  because the mice  would get in and chew the wires in the engine bay ...


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 23, 2021)

Snakes don't bother me. If I see a spider I'll scream like a girl.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Snakes don't bother me. If I see a spider I'll scream like a girl.


LOL!

That's me, too, Pro!

Big, small, I hate them all.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 23, 2021)

Speaking of snakes. My grandpa made one back in the late 40's. He never told me how he made it but it is solid iron. One relative said it was sand casted. It is flat on the bottom. 
I don't know how he heated the iron hot enough to pour. He was a stationary engineer and had access to huge boilers where he worked. Maybe he did it there.

I remember him telling me that one day he was raking in the front of his house near where he had put the snake a friend of his stopped by to say hello.
 The friend spied the snake and grabbed the rake from my grandpa and started to hit it. 
I still have that snake and you can still see the hit marks near the tail. I repaint him once in awhile.
This photo shows my great aunt holding the snake in the early 50's. 
I have him in my garden now.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Speaking of snakes. My grandpa made one back in the late 40's. He never told me how he made it but it is solid iron. One relative said it was sand casted. It is flat on the bottom.
> I don't know how he heated the iron hot enough to pour. He was a stationary engineer and had access to huge boilers where he worked. Maybe he did it there.
> 
> I remember him telling me that one day he was raking in the front of his house near where he had put the snake a friend of his stopped by to say hello.
> ...


Does that snake ever look real, Ruth!!!

And it's sizeable, too!

What a great gag!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> View attachment 170491
> 
> *OHHHHHHH...........NOOOOOOOO!!!*
> 
> ...


Same here!  I about had a cardiac with a small snake that somehow came in thru the back door.  It was a harmless snake, by the way.  But just the way it slithered about killed me.   LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Speaking of snakes. My grandpa made one back in the late 40's. He never told me how he made it but it is solid iron. One relative said it was sand casted. It is flat on the bottom.
> I don't know how he heated the iron hot enough to pour. He was a stationary engineer and had access to huge boilers where he worked. Maybe he did it there.
> 
> I remember him telling me that one day he was raking in the front of his house near where he had put the snake a friend of his stopped by to say hello.
> ...


Oh my!!!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2021)

Snakes, like crocodiles and lizards, are protected species in Australia. 
If at all possible they are relocated rather than killed.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> How well can you guys climb trees?
> 
> I'm so glad I don't live in snake country
> 
> ...


You wouldn't survive in Texas.  lol   We have tons of venomous snakes, mostly the rattlesnake.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

ProTruckDriver said:


> Snakes don't bother me. If I see a spider I'll scream like a girl.


Can I send you one of my pet rattlesnakes?!?   He's a friendly guy.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 23, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @hollydolly  the only way I'd ever get in that pool again would be in a row boat.


I'd need a submarine myself @Ruth n Jersey


----------



## ProTruckDriver (Jun 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Can I send you one of my pet rattlesnakes?!?   He's a friendly guy.View attachment 170679


Sure, I would take it for a pet.   I've had a few snakes, lizards, horned toads when I was a kid. When in my 20's stationed in California sometimes a few of my buddies and I would go to the desert to find snakes. Just couldn't get to like spiders. I even went to the pet shop a few time to try to get myself to hold a Tarantula to overcome the fear of spiders. Couldn't do it.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 23, 2021)

I’ve never been afraid of snakes, spiders, worms, or bugs

large cockroaches do freak me out, the way they skitter across the floor.  You can always tell I’m killing a cockroach b/c I yell like a kamikaze pilot as I’m swatting at them with whatever’s handy.  Only way I can keep my gumption up


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You wouldn't survive in Texas. lol We have tons of venom


I lived there a couple years

Ever day I'd run across at least one water moccasin 
Ugliest slitherers ever......and they effing swim!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 24, 2021)

The State of Texas is home to 15 potentially dangerous snake species or subspecies. Despite this, each year, there have been more deaths in Texas attributed to lightning strikes than to venomous snakebites. This is due, in part, to increasing awareness of snakes around us, developing and improved first aid and medical practices, and excellent educational and outreach efforts by herpetologists and snake enthusiasts across the state. More information on each of these species can be found in many excellent books.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I’ve never been afraid of snakes, spiders, worms, or bugs
> 
> large cockroaches do freak me out, the way they skitter across the floor.  You can always tell I’m killing a cockroach b/c I yell like a kamikaze pilot as I’m swatting at them with whatever’s handy.  Only way I can keep my gumption up


Oh God Almighty, I hate Cockroaches....I never saw one in my life until we saw them in Spain in an AirBNB ..*ugh*... revolting.. these things Flew into the house when we had the light on and the door open.. .. like small repulsive birds.. OMG!!!

After that we saw different types on building sites in Spain, & Greece..often where builders, had left discarded tuna cans from their lunch .. the roaches  could be seen marching in a line towards the drains.. *ugh*!!

I have never seen a cockroach in my life in the UK...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> The State of Texas is home to 15 potentially dangerous snake species or subspecies. Despite this, each year, there have been more deaths in Texas attributed to lightning strikes than to venomous snakebites. This is due, in part, to increasing awareness of snakes around us, developing and improved first aid and medical practices, and excellent educational and outreach efforts by herpetologists and snake enthusiasts across the state. More information on each of these species can be found in many excellent books.


Do you have snakes on your ranch?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)

Deleted


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh God Almighty, I hate Cockroaches....I never saw one in my life until we saw them in Spain in an AirBNB ..*ugh*... revolting.. these things Flew into the house when we had the light on and the door open.. .. like small repulsive birds.. OMG!!!
> 
> After that we saw different types on building sites in Spain, & Greece..often where builders, had left discarded tuna cans from their lunch .. the roaches  could be seen marching in a line towards the drains.. *ugh*!!
> 
> I have never seen a cockroach in my life in the UK...


<------ Hires a roach detective to locate any cockroaches in the UK.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Do you have snakes on your ranch?


Yes we do, at least one every spring..Never a small one!


----------



## timoc (Jun 25, 2021)

If I lived in 'snake country' and the buggers wanted to bite me, they'd need tin-snips.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 25, 2021)

Ken N Tx said:


> The State of Texas is home to 15 potentially dangerous snake species or subspecies. Despite this, each year, there have been more deaths in Texas attributed to lightning strikes than to venomous snakebites


Ken-
They're not counting death by just seeing one.
I alone would account for at least a 1000 almost deaths by horrific terror


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Oh God Almighty, I hate Cockroaches....I never saw one in my life until we saw them in Spain in an AirBNB ..*ugh*... revolting.. these things Flew into the house when we had the light on and the door open.. .. like small repulsive birds.. OMG!!!
> 
> After that we saw different types on building sites in Spain, & Greece..often where builders, had left discarded tuna cans from their lunch .. the roaches  could be seen marching in a line towards the drains.. *ugh*!!
> 
> _*I have never seen a cockroach in my life in the UK...*_


Holly, with the sloppy habits of late night revellers just chucking away uneaten food they are multiplying.

I don't know how true this is, but I'm told that there is a new super cockroach, _*'The Greater Girder Backed Cockie'.*_ It's supposed to be tough as hell and you can't crush them underfoot, and, if you took a hammer to flatten them, they're are likely to grab the hammer off you and wallop your big toe, so steer clear of these little buggers.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 26, 2021)

Gary O' said:


> Ken-
> They're not counting death by just seeing one.
> I alone would account for at least a 1000 almost deaths by horrific terror


----------

